

Giving away my domains TheNewPirateBay.com, .org, TNPB.co - mikk0j
http://mhj.tc/post/37091910004/donating-domains-thenewpiratebay-com-org-and-tnpb-co

======
rohamg
i'd be interested in taking em and building some kind of
open/transparent/legal something on top of it..

